# Er hat überlebt - der Wassersalat



## Suse (3. Apr. 2013)

Moin,
vergangenen Herbst wollte ich mich einfach nicht von meinen Unmengen an __ Wassersalat trennen. 
Deshalb ist ein schönes Exemplar in ein Bonbonglas auf die Fensterbank umgezogen.
Von da an habe ich mich nicht mehr um ihn kümmern müssen und siehe da, 
er lebt noch immer und wartet jetzt auch auf den Frühling, um wieder im Teich schwimmen zu können.
Es geht also.
Zugegeben, er sieht nicht sooo toll aus, aber "ES LEBT".


----------



## Tim E. (3. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Er hat überlebt - der  Wassersalat*

Hallo Susi,
das ist aber schön!
Mein ganzer Teich war letztes Jahr voll von Grünpflanzen... einige habe ich in den Keller umgesiedelt.
Diese haben allerdings nicht überlebt  und jetzt muss wieder was Neues her.

Aber toll das es auch mal bei jemanden klappt die Wasserpflanzen über den Winter zu bringen


----------



## Suse (3. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Er hat überlebt - der  Wassersalat*

Hallo Tim,
die brauchen echt viel Licht, deshalb war der Keller wohl nicht so gut.
Wirklich schön war es auch nicht anzusehen, auf unserer Süd-Fensterbank im Wohnzimmer,
aber ich wollte es wissen...:beten


----------



## Tim E. (3. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Er hat überlebt - der  Wassersalat*

Ja das mit dem Licht… aber mein Teich ist sehr groß und es waren 7 große Eimer mit Pflanzen und wohin sonst damit?? Einen Versuch war es wert. 
Jetzt muss ich damit leben und was anderes kaufen...


----------



## Christine (3. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Er hat überlebt - der  Wassersalat*

Susi, die Salatflüsterin


----------



## Lucy79 (3. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Er hat überlebt - der  Wassersalat*

unser Salat hat seinem Namen alle Ehre gemacht und wurde von den Koi als Vorspeise verputzt....


----------



## Suse (3. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Er hat überlebt - der  Wassersalat*

Ja komisch, in den ersten beiden Jahren haben die Koi auch alles was grün und erreichbar war weggefressen.
Ob Wasserhyazinthe oder Wassersalat, egal.
Aber jetzt interessiert das Grünzeug schon seit Jahren nicht mehr.

@Christine: Nee nee, ich hab dem nix geflüstert...


----------



## lollo (3. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Er hat überlebt - der  Wassersalat*

Hallo,

auch ich habe es entgegen aller anders lautenden Meinungen hier im Forum mal probiert,
und habe mir im Spätsommer 2012 ein Kindel der __ Muschelblume ins Aquarium gepackt.

Ich konnte schon einige mit den Ablegern glücklich machen, und wenn der Sommer dieses Jahr tatsächlich mal kommt, wandern wieder welche in den Teich.

 

Auch ein sonniger Fensterbankversuch war dabei.  Hier habe ich immer mit dem nährstoffhaltigen Aquariumwasser gedüngt.


----------



## Suse (3. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Er hat überlebt - der  Wassersalat*

Hi Lollo,
es geht also doch. Tadaah...
Bei mir mußte es ohne Aquarium gehen.


----------



## Lucy79 (3. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Er hat überlebt - der  Wassersalat*

__ Wasserlinsen hab ich im Aquarium tonnenweise, im Sommer wandern die auch in den Teich.....  unsre Koi waren letztes Jahr sogar so bekloppt und haben 30 teilweise schon recht grosse Krebsscheren vertilgt


----------



## Joerg (3. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Er hat überlebt - der  Wassersalat*

Hallo Lollo,
Glückwunsch, so dahen die bei mit über den Winter vor Jahren auch im AQ aus. 
Für mich sehen deine  Muschelblumen aber eher aus wie Wassersalat. 

Sie sind im AQ so gekümmert wie bei dir und wollten dann auch nicht mehr im Teich groß werden. 
Hab mir dann ein paar neue geholt.


----------



## Christine (3. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Er hat überlebt - der  Wassersalat*

 Muschelblumen sind doch Wassersalat...


----------



## lollo (4. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Er hat überlebt - der  Wassersalat*



Joerg schrieb:


> Sie sind im AQ so gekümmert wie bei dir und wollten dann auch nicht mehr im Teich groß werden.



Hallo Jörg,

gekümmert   kann ich nicht sagen, da sind schon recht große Exemplare bei, die so groß sind, wie ich die Mutterpflanze mal kaufte.

Und wenn ich es schaffe sie dieses Jahr mal in den Teich zurück zu setzen, was ja vom Wetter abhängig ist, wäre das dann der nächste Versuch wie sie sich dort entwickelt. 

@Suse
hattest du sie gedüngt?
Meine im Glas bekam nur immer frisches Aquariumwasser, der Dünger reichte.


----------



## Suse (4. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Er hat überlebt - der  Wassersalat*

Hallo Lollo,
die haben während der ganzen Zeit max. 3x etwas Teichwasser bekommen (angewärmt), wenn der gerade mal aufgetaut war. 
Ansonsten habe ich einfach alles so rumgammeln lassen, also auch die matschigen Blätter nicht entfernt.
Aquariumwasser hab ich ja nicht.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (5. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Er hat überlebt - der  Wassersalat*

Hi Lollo,

normalerweise erreichet der Durchmesser ner Wassersalatrosette 25-30cm (Salatkopfgröße) - was sie in Europa auch nur in sehr nährstoffreichen und warmen Teichen erreichen. Bei Rosetten <15cm Durchmesser kann man aber durchaus von verkümmerten Exemplaren reden
Ich persönlich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, das der Wassersalat, der denn Winter über im Aquarium geblieben ist - und dabei immer kleiner wurde - nach dem Wiederansiedeln im Teich  nicht mehr großartig größer wurde ( sahen bei mir dann immer nur noch aus wie ne übergroße Wasserlinse mit max- 5-6cm Durchmesser)

MfG Frank


----------



## lollo (6. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Er hat überlebt - der  Wassersalat*

Hallo Frank,

schaun wir mal, die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt. 

Sie ist aus dem Teich gekommen, und dahin soll sie auch wieder zurück. 

Ob das allerdings in diesem Jahr noch klappt, hängt dann vom Wetter ab. 
Es soll ja immer noch Menschen geben, die nicht an eine Klimaveränderung glauben. :smoki


----------



## lollo (19. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Er hat überlebt - der  Wassersalat*

Hallo,

mal ein Update.

Die Vermehrung erfolgt immer noch ohne Ende, und der Salat in der Wasserflohtonne hat einen Durchmesser von ca. 12 cm erreicht, eigentlich so groß wie ursprünglich die gekaufte Mutterpflanze. Ich glaube schon fast, dass liegt auch mit an der Hefe. 

Am Anfang als die ersten in den Teich gesetzt wurden, bekam ihnen die pralle Sonne nicht so gut, sie wurden schneller gelb.(Sonnenbrand) Denen im Schatten geht es da besser, sie behalten ihre grüne Farbe, und vermehren sich fleißig, wenn auch die im Teich nicht so groß werden.


----------

